
An Alternative CS Education in 31 Steps - mrborgen
https://medium.com/learning-new-stuff/31-steps-to-become-a-developer-b5e5dd68dd75#.pp0z0t63g
======
leroyg
As usual very detailed. I think some of these are good just in general to fill
in some dev blind spots. Thanks for writing this up and sharing.

